# 9 1/2 weeks pregnant twins bleeding



## DAYDAY24

I went to restroom wiped saw red blood went to hospital where they did scans cervix is closed babied moving . After scan had a large brown clot been bleeding brown lightly for 24 hrs nervous any info would be appreciated


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun. Brown blood is old blood (even the clot), and will be left over from the initial bleed. If they saw babies, and your cervix was closed then all is probably well. It is very common to bleed in the first trimester (especially with twins), and a cause is seldom found.

I had brown bleeding around 5-7 wks in all my pregnancies, a red bleed around 7wks in my first pregnancy and a massive bright red bleed at 11wks with the twins. A cause was never identified, and apart from my IC, all those pregnancies progressed normally xx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thank you I just been taking it easy it seems when I do more I bleed more


----------



## Anidae

Hi, I had bleeds with both my pregnancies! They were subchorionic heamatomas and are sooooo common rarely causing problems, not sure if yours is that but just sharing my experience. They can see these as areas of bleeding on a scan tho. I've had it with my twins and they're perfect! I bled around 5-7 weeks pregnant and passed a bright red clot, but both babes are now measuring 12+3 and are healthy. 

I'm sure you will be ok but just keep getting checked if you're concerned xxx


----------



## Cabbage

Sorry to hear this, it is worrying when you bleed at any point during a pregnancy , but it is not unheard of to have bleeding and then go on to have a successful pregnancy. Did they give any explanation or possible causes at the hospital?


----------



## RainbowGift

This happened to me too and I was SO scared and SO worried. I cried my eyes out in the bathroom and thought the worst. But, everything was fine and like the other women are saying, it's way more common than we think. Try to take it easy. Keep your doctors informed about things like this, or call them with any questions you might have... and then.... Put your favorite song in your heart and hum it all day long. :) Congratulations on your TWINS! xoxoxo


----------



## DAYDAY24

Just left ob no explanation babies look fine


----------



## BlueStorm

I too had a lot of bleeding throughout my entire first trimester. Never found the cause but it seems to be much more common with twins. It is very scary no doubt, but try to remember it is much more normal than everyone thinks.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thank you ladies im just irritated because now they are talking about moving my cerclage date


----------



## Victory78

Hi DAYDAY24 - I had a bleeding episode at 9 1/2 weeks too last weekend. Like you, I had a scan which confirmed twins were fine and no explanation for the bleeding. It was such a worry at the time. My theory is I've had a pretty quiet few months but last week I was on my feet a lot with some late nights. I've gone back to the quiet life again, at least for the next 2-3 weeks until we have our 12 week scan!


----------



## amjon

I was amazed that I had no bleeding today after my poor cervix was attacked by the U/S wand yesterday. I'm on blood thinners too, which should make me bleed more. Has anyone else not had bleeding after an internal U/S that they had to be quite rough. (It actually did physically hurt for awhile because she had to press so hard and they were in a bad position.)


----------



## Eternal

I had loads of bleeding with my twins, no cause found and all was well. I was told to call and gets scanned for e dry fresh Episode of bleeding though.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks ladies I also have a bv which I think could be irritating my cervix not sure


----------

